# Wii Eject Button Not Working



## birthdayskater

I haven't played my Wii in a while, but when I wanted to play it the other day, I could get the disc to come out. At first, I thought that maybe the disc was stuck but then I tried to turn my Wii on by hitting the eject button and it didn't do anything. Help!


----------



## harri506

Hello.

Hold the power button down for approximately 5 seconds, until the power light turns red. Unplug the power cord from the back of the Wii and wait 10 seconds. Plug the cord back in. When you turn the Wii on, if the drive is usable, you will hear 2 (possibly one) short clicks. If it does not please post your result here. Also, does the Wii recognize a game when you insert it?


----------



## birthdayskater

Yeah, the Wii still reads the game I have in there... and I also hear the two clicks after doing what you told me.


----------



## harri506

Flip the Wii so that the disc slot faces the floor. Press the eject button as quickly as possible. If a white gear pops out with it, it means the motor that grabs the disc has malfunctioned.


----------



## birthdayskater

There was no white gear when I did what you said. Normally, if your Wii is plugged in and the little light is orange, can't you turn it on by pressing the eject button? Because mine will not turn on if I press the eject button, I have to hit the power button.


----------



## harri506

Sounds like it could be faulty hardware. This seems to be the only hardware issure the Wii has ever had. You are certainly not the only one with this problem. What Wii menu version do you have?


----------



## birthdayskater

It's version 4.2u.


----------



## harri506

Go the the Wii settings > Update system menu. Should update to 4.3. Some games require the update. What game is it?


----------



## -WOLF-

it could be the button itself... maybe a connection is loose or something is damaged. was the console dropped or had taken any blunt force or liquid, even heat recently?


----------



## harri506

-WOLF- said:


> it could be the button itself... maybe a connection is loose or something is damaged. was the console dropped or had taken any blunt force or liquid, even heat recently?


It probably is a problem with the button. Just trying to make sure it can't be anything else. Nintendo has a 1-year warranty on Wiis.


----------



## birthdayskater

It probably is just the button... I'm pretty sure my warranty ran out, too. Thanks for the help though!


----------

